# Lab paw problem *pics*



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Took my dog to the vet after seeing my dog have red feet. It looked like there was a little dried blood inside his fur, and small open sores, much like a blister or something. The Vet game me benedryl for swelling, and antibiotic pills and a $100 vet bill. I got no results a month later, and went back again, and he suggested the same and to "rest the dog"

Initially, I thought that he had just hunted or run too much, and had some small cuts in his pad, but they didn't go away, and still havn't.

my lab is a male 2 years old, and he has had this problem for a little more than 3 months. Although he does not limp or leave blood or anything, I still do not want this problem, and do not want to risk a potential infection. He has it on both of his right paws only, and can see the redness below. The only sign he gives of pain would be lickin them once and a great while. Oh, he lives inside.










Now I am applying neosporin inside his pad about 3 times per day. Earlier we tried soaking with epson salts, using alchohol to clean the wound, but still have no results. So after two trips to the vet, I figured I would take it to nodak and see if any one else has had a similar problem?










and here is his health paw:










thanks in advance!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you live where there is alot of snow that may build up/freeze on and it chews it out of there. It's probably out for walks or something isnt it?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would continue with the neosporin daily and combine it with cortisone creme if that clears it up keep applying it for about a week after you see no sign of it.

If that going to work you will see results within about 7-10 days


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Salt will actually hurt the dog's paws. If you take the dog outside to do its business it may have came across some road salt left by you car or from a sidewalk. 
It looks like your dog may of cut its paws on some ice and them walked over some salt in your drive way. And the redness may be a form of irritation.
Maybe some protective footwear is in order for the dog.
And after coming in from outside wash the dog's feet with warm water.

That's all I can think of
Hope it helps


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

the salt idea is a good thought, except we don't salt at all... the only time was that week where we used epson salts....

as far as snow getting in there, again, I don't think it'd be a problem, it first showed up when I was in iowa, back before snow.... and he has never had snow suck up there from what any of us have seen yet...

at least it doesn't bother him, but it does me.... any more thoughts? thanks guys!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Try what I suggested.

I had a dog with the same problem and it worked, the cortisone will heal the irritation.

Mix them in equal amounts and work them in then walk the dog so that he just doesn't lick it right off.

if it was from salt or snow it would probably not just affect two of his feet


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> if it was from salt or snow it would probably not just affect two of his feet


Yeah that was my thoughts too, but was worth asking right? :lol:

Just trying to help the pooch!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I beleive we have cortozone, but not sure, i'm away from home right now, but it was what the doc called a steriod or something.... and we put that on the paw (not mixed) once a day, and neo prob. about 2-3 times a day, depending on time and what not

we'll let it go for a week and hopefully kick it in the rear... thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

What are you feeding your dog?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

well he is a chicken and rice because of food allergies.... if your looking for protien content, i couldn't tell you what he's on right off the top of my head, because we just found out he had allergens and it seems like we are hit and miss on products that are affordable, that he enjoys, and that are located locally... sorry, not much help... i have read it might be hot spots due to the protien levels being too high, so we lowered the levels, but didn't help at all.....


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Brand and formula specifically.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

They'll make it worse by licking & chewing at it too. Often seen in bored or high strung dogs and can develop into a habit. My younger lab will do this if I don't work her often enough...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope it doesnt end up on a you tube video, some pretty weird stuff can happen. Good luck to you and your pal.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

My jack russel had a similar problem, but the skin of her paws were also falling off in chunks. We cleaned the paws and applied antibiotic oitment to the paws daily until it healed and cleared up. If I remember right it was only her front paws.

Once the paws healed we applied what I believe is is called "Tuff Feet" to her paws 2-3 times a day and it helped keep her paws in good condition.

So far we haven't experienced any more problems.

Good Luck with the Pooch!


----------



## lizard55033 (Apr 2, 2007)

I had the same problem with my golden. It is a skin allergy. Either to food or something else that the dog daily contact with.

There is a spray called MalAcetic; made by DermaPet. Medicates and clean skin allergy spots. You can get it from your vet or order through Dr Foster and Smith I believe.


----------

